# what are the good site to apply for jobs in Singapore



## Suds7

Hello,

What are the good job sites in singapore to start searching for the job. I did a google search and i got lots of result not sure which one is good. 

I already have resume posted on monster [dot]co[dot]in is that resume is also visible to recruiters in Singapore via monster[dot]com[dot]sg

Right now i'm using my old resume which is i'm currently using in India. Do i need to make any changes in Resume for Singapore


----------



## pichuya

There's a few out there.

Jobsdb [dot] com
JobStreet [dot] com [dot] sg

you can try using google.com.sg to do your search for more relevant results.


----------



## jam1

I've received many resumes from Indian Professionals in my course of work. I am sorry to say those resumes that I've seen are unbelievable as they claim to know every programming language from COBOL, FORTRAN to PHP and every software development tool despite only 24 years old and they claimed to be "very proficient" in those languages. 

A 24 years old proficient in almost 20 programming languages?


----------



## Suds7

jam1 said:


> I've received many resumes from Indian Professionals in my course of work. I am sorry to say those resumes that I've seen are unbelievable as they claim to know every programming language from COBOL, FORTRAN to PHP and every software development tool despite only 24 years old and they claimed to be "very proficient" in those languages.
> 
> A 24 years old proficient in almost 20 programming languages?


Thanks for your insights. I have one more question I'm currently in India. Do i need to buy the Singapore local voip number the get the interview calls.


----------



## boroboy

why would you need a sg voip number? most companies dont care about calling abroad.

if you want to get a job in a finance company check out efinancialcareers its pretty good. The have lots of finance IT jobs too.


----------



## Suds7

boroboy said:


> why would you need a sg voip number? most companies dont care about calling abroad.
> 
> if you want to get a job in a finance company check out efinancialcareers its pretty good. The have lots of finance IT jobs too.


I thought having a voip local sg number might help in getting a calls from local recruiters or consultants . Is there any way to get visa sponsor for the Singapore job while in India 

Thanks for suggestion i will put my profile on efinancialcareers


----------



## boroboy

if someone is willing to offer you a job while you are in india then yes they can _try_ to get an employment pass for you.


----------

